# Bodybuilding club



## TastyTreat (Nov 16, 2011)

guys im a bodybuilding addict if you peeps also left steel let me know over here we can share before and after pics, ask for advice, ect, i usually chat in bodybuilding forums but this is a pokemon forum its not the same but bodybuilding sure is something i recommend you try it, if you folks have any questions just let me know, if you're an active gym goer lets share our experience

men and girls allowed


----------

